

Are the American people obsolete? - zoowar
http://www.salon.com/news/us_economy/index.html?story=/news/feature/2010/07/27/american_people_obsolete

======
redacted
"Any headline which ends in a question mark can be answered by the word 'no'"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridges_Law_of_Headlines>

~~~
DrJokepu
news.arc seems to trim apostrophes from URLs, so your link correctly is

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_Law_of_Headlines>

------
zdw
Wow, what a dream world... "Hi, all you 'little people' who don't have jobs?
Go to China and compete there, so I can enjoy this empty country and my
immigrant labor"

Time to get cracking on methods to replace that class of people with small
shell scripts...

------
bhavin
As they say, fifth time is a charm!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1604933>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1553937>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2189544>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1991615>

------
oofoe
Perhaps the poor could also furnish infants for the rich man's table?

I see that the spirit of Swift is alive and well...

------
bhousel
I think it can be said, more generally, that nationalism is obsolete..

------
DanI-S
It reminds me of the sci-fi concept of creating hyper-intelligent, benevolent
AIs to run human life as optimally as possible. That's basically what
capitalism attempts to do, except with hyper-wealth in place of hyper-
intelligence.

As anyone who reads sci-fi knows, it's never long before the AIs figure out
they can get along most 'optimally' without the humans there at all.

------
grav1tas
I may be wrong, but hasn't this article already come up on HN before? Maybe
I've just seen it before, it's not new.

------
clp16
I mean people aren't going to take a cut in the standard of living, and has
that been to social contract all this time? That sounds like some plebeian
system. I thought it was trying to equalize tax "burden", not some creepy
subsidization program.

